# Seasonic Netzteile ??



## The_Trasher (13. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gehört das die NT der Seasonic Reihe besonders gut sein sollen. Deshalb wollte ich mal eure Meinung zu  ( Lautstärke, Verarbeitung, etc ) wissen: 

Seasonic X-560 Gold

Mein System steht unten


----------



## ich111 (13. September 2011)

Hallo *The_Trasher**,* 
 ein Freund von mir hat ein Seasonic X und ist vor allem von der Leistung und Verarbeitung überzeugt. Da dieses NT semipassiv ist dürfte das sehr leise sein.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. September 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Seasonics die besten NTs auf dem Markt.
Wenn ich das Geld habe, werde ich mir wohl das im Startpost verlinkte NT kaufen. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## The_Trasher (13. September 2011)

Mich reizt vorallem das die hald modular sind und einen sehr guten Ruf besitzen. 

Weil ich will nicht wie bei meinem alten 20 verschiedene Kabel rumhängen haben die nicht angesteckt sind und das ist jetzt keine Übertreibung mit 20


----------



## der_knoben (13. September 2011)

Das seasonic hat ja vollmodulares Kabelmanagement. Müsstest dir allerdings den Aufbau der einzelnen Stränge angucken, ob dir das zu sagt. Ich bin mit dem NT auch zu frieden. Hab mir die Kabel auch selbst konvektioniert, da auch gesleevt wurde, weshalb mir die Kabelstränge egal sind.


----------



## The_Trasher (13. September 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Das seasonic hat ja vollmodulares Kabelmanagement. Müsstest dir allerdings den Aufbau der einzelnen Stränge angucken, ob dir das zu sagt. Ich bin mit dem NT auch zu frieden. Hab mir die Kabel auch selbst konvektioniert, da auch gesleevt wurde, weshalb mir die Kabelstränge egal sind.


 
Meinst du das mit dem "zusagen" ob alle Anschlüsse für mich dabei sind ?? Die Kabel sind ja schon gesleevt nur leider nicht so ganz hochwertig, aber das kann man ja fast nicht erwarten^^


----------



## der_knoben (14. September 2011)

Naja, die Anschlüsse an den einzelnen Strängen meinte ich. Anschlüsse sind genug dabei. Hab aber grad mal geguckt, ist immer so, dass du reine SATA und reine Molex Stränge hast.


----------



## Bambusbar (19. September 2011)

Bin seit kurzer Zeit ebenfalls stolzer X-660 Besitzer 
Der Hinweis, das es ein semipassives Netzteil ist, bei dem der Lüfter sich nicht immer dreht, ist berechtigt.
Als ich mein PC das erste mal mit dem neuen Nt angemacht hab und dann im Windows unterwegs war, dachte ich wirklich, das hier irgendwas kaputt ist, weil man absolut nichts gehört, auch nicht, als das Gehäuse offen auf dem Tisch neben mir stand.
Die Effizienz ist natürlich super (ich verbrauch mit meiner GTX 480 und dem neuen Netzteil kaum mehr als mit meinem alten krüppel NT und ner GTX 460..) und das ganze Auftreten von dem NT (Verpackung, etc..) ist einfach toll.
Das KM ist wirklich schön und einfach zu bedienen, genauso hab ichs mir vorgestellt. Das auch der ATX-Strang modular ist, ist einfach geil, dann bleiben die 5 Jahre Garantie nämlich auch erhalten, wenn ich sleeven will.
Kurzum - geiles Netzteil, absolute Kaufempfehlung. Mit kommt als Stromquelle nur noch Seasonic ins Gehäuse ;>


----------



## FrankU (22. September 2011)

Nachdem ich von den be quiet! DARK POWER die Schnauze voll habe, beim Einschalten fliegt der 16A Automat!! oder er startet erst gar nicht, habe ich heute das Corsair AX850 bei KM geordert. Die Corsair AX Modelle werden bei Seasonic als OEM-Modelle gebaut und sind identisch mit den Seasonic X-Modellen, bis auf das AX1200, das ist von Flextronics.. Bin gespannt wie es sich schlägt, am Samstag wird es eingebaut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

Du kannst das gleiche Problem mit der Sicherung haben.


----------



## Softy (22. September 2011)

Seasonic ist für mich der beste Netzteilhersteller. Auch die Lötqualität ist erste Sahne


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

Für mich ist es Delta.


----------



## FrankU (22. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst das gleiche Problem mit der Sicherung haben.


 
Ich nehme mal an, das das be quiet! einen Thermistor zur Begrenzung des Einschaltstromes hat, wenn er keinen hat, ist das kein Ruhmesblatt. Hat er einen, dürfte er defekt sein, werde mal nach dem Wechsel das Gerät öffnen und nachschauen. Der Automat fliegt ja erst seit einigen Wochen und es kein alter Automat. Das der Rechner nicht startet, das hat er schon lange. Jetzt fliegt es halt raus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

Wie stark ist das BeQuiet?


----------



## FrankU (22. September 2011)

*be quiet! DARK POWER P7-850W*


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

Aha, P7, das sagt alles, die haben in der Tat Bugs bei den Sicherungen gehabt, aber die P9 haben das nicht mehr, ich hab selbst ein P9 und keine Probleme.

Wenn du aber kein BeQuiet mehr willst, kauf dir ein anderes, es gibt eine Menge guter Hersteller, es muss nicht Seasonic sein.
Wie viel Leistung brauchst du denn?


----------



## FrankU (22. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du aber kein BeQuiet mehr willst, kauf dir ein anderes, es gibt eine Menge guter Hersteller, es muss nicht Seasonic sein.
> Wie viel Leistung brauchst du denn?



Ich habe ja das Corsair AX850 geordert. Das P9 ist auch in der engeren Wahl gewesen, aber da sind einfach die Erfahrungen mit dem P7 im Hinterkopf. Wieviel Leistung brauche ich? 850W sind momentan wohl etwas überdimensioniert, aber man weiss ja nicht, was noch kommt. Die GraKa, Sapphire Toxic HD 5850, ist nicht so der Stromfresser, aber irgendwann kommt doch mal etwas stärkeres und die Festplatten und etliche USB-Geräte müssen ja auch versorgt werden. Darum meine ich, 850 Watt sind angemessen.


----------



## UnnerveD (23. September 2011)

850W sind für SLI/ Crossfire angemessen, aber für Single-GPU-Systeme wirst du noch lange mit max 500W-Netzteilen auskommen..-


----------



## FrankU (23. September 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> 850W sind für SLI/ Crossfire angemessen, aber für Single-GPU-Systeme wirst du noch lange mit max 500W-Netzteilen auskommen..-



Das ist ja alles richtig, aber wer weiss denn schon, was die Zukunft bringt und da möchte ich nicht noch mal kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

FrankU schrieb:


> Ich habe ja das Corsair AX850 geordert. Das P9 ist auch in der engeren Wahl gewesen, aber da sind einfach die Erfahrungen mit dem P7 im Hinterkopf. Wieviel Leistung brauche ich? 850W sind momentan wohl etwas überdimensioniert, aber man weiss ja nicht, was noch kommt. Die GraKa, Sapphire Toxic HD 5850, ist nicht so der Stromfresser, aber irgendwann kommt doch mal etwas stärkeres und die Festplatten und etliche USB-Geräte müssen ja auch versorgt werden. Darum meine ich, 850 Watt sind angemessen.


 
Sowas brauchst du nicht, ein 500 Watt NT reicht völlig, oder eben das Corsair AX 650, wenn du Corsair willst.
Mit dem 650 Watt NT kannst du auch eine Dual GPU Karte betreiben und eine Festplatte zieht 8 Watt und "etliche" USB Geräte sind auch Banane, denn mehr als 3 Watt bietet so ein Port nicht.


----------



## FrankU (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sowas brauchst du nicht, ein 500 Watt NT reicht völlig, oder eben das Corsair AX 650, wenn du Corsair willst.
> Mit dem 650 Watt NT kannst du auch eine Dual GPU Karte betreiben und eine Festplatte zieht 8 Watt und "etliche" USB Geräte sind auch Banane, denn mehr als 3 Watt bietet so ein Port nicht.


 
Na ja, ob ich es brauch oder nicht, etwas Reserve ist immer gut. Fahre lieber mit einem halb vollen Tank, als mit einem halb leeren. Das 650W AX kostet gerade mal ca. 25€ weniger als das 850er. Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis braucht man nicht darüber diskutieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

Trotzdem ist das albern, weil die mit dem 850er immer in einem schlechteren Wirkungsgrad bist als mit dem 650er. Du ziehst also unnötig mehr Strom.


----------



## Softy (23. September 2011)

Wie wäre es mit dem Corsair AX750 als Kompromiss?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

Ich bin ja für das Legion X2 von LC-Power.


----------



## turbosnake (23. September 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem seit ich diese NT habe : Seasonic X-560W.
Wenn ich den PC Starte geht er an, es macht klack, er geht aus und geht wieder an, es macht klack er geht aus ... Zu diesem Zeipunkt mit SoKa und LS( die waren an).
Nach dem ich sie ausgebaut hatte lief wieder alles normal.
Ich muss der Ursache mal weiter auf den Grund gehen.


----------



## FrankU (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das albern, weil die mit dem 850er immer in einem schlechteren Wirkungsgrad bist als mit dem 650er. Du ziehst also unnötig mehr Strom.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Die AX Netzteile haben ihren besten Wirkungsgrad bei 50% Last. Was ist da albern? Da bin ich mit dem 850er bei ca 425W und mit meinem professionellen Leistungsmessgerät liege ich bei 300-600 Watt, je nach Auslastung. Dabei habe dann immer noch eine komfortable Leistungsreserve. Im Idle ist der Wirkungsgrad bei allen AX Netzteilen ähnlich niedrig. Ich bleibe beim 850er, habe es auch schon da und morgen kommt es rein.


----------



## poiu (24. September 2011)

er meint ja auch eher das du mit dem 850er NT schnell unter die 20% last grenze fällst und dort ist der Wirkungsgrad nicht mehr so gut, wobei man sagen muss das die AX serie selbst bei 10% einen sehr hohen Wirkungsgrad erreicht


----------



## FrankU (24. September 2011)

Jetzt ist es drin, passt perfekt und habe sogar noch 2cm mehr Platz zur Verfügung, da das AX eben um diese 2cm kürzer ist. Auch die Verkabelung mit den flachen Geräteanschlusskabeln gefällt mir besser, ist aber Geschmacksache.


----------

